# 2022 Trek Top Fuel



## jukeyboy (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got my Top Fuel 9.8 last week. Prior to it, I had a Trek Stache. The rack on the Top Fuel is crazy. Pulling up the front is a chore. Am I in for a learning curve? Any suggestions? I’ve placed over 60 hours on the Top Fuel already.


----------



## sacrefrancais (Nov 15, 2010)

jukeyboy said:


> Just got my Top Fuel 9.8 last week. Prior to it, I had a Trek Stache. The rack on the Top Fuel is crazy. Pulling up the front is a chore. Am I in for a learning curve? Any suggestions? I’ve placed over 60 hours on the Top Fuel already.


Sounds like a fitting issue possibly. I'd start from scratch setting your sag, seat height/horizontal positioning, and handlebar angle (if it has a riser). Alternatively, you might try adding a spacer or a longer stem over your headset.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

No idea if you had your rear wheel slammed in the dropouts, but yeah longer chainstays usually mean the front takes a bit more effort to lift. Also can depend on fork sag and settings as well.


----------

